# drum to disk brake conversion problem



## vashna (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi all, I got a used set of rear disc brakes from a scrap yard and installed it on my 1992 b13 sentra, but the brakes still do not hold as I think they should, am I missing something else in the installation ?? I got the whole hub setup and just swapped the drum ones with the disc ones . I got it with the handbrake cable so just removed the old one and installed the new one back in, everything was just a matter of swapping. If I drive at an average speed down my street and slam on the brake the wheels would not lock up for anything, instead the car would slowly come to a stop. with the rear drum the wheels would lock up and hold properly. Thanks for any info here guys.

Vash


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

Make sure you bleed them really good. When I did my swap I also swapped in an Altima Mastercylinder and mine work great.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i thought you needed to swap out the axles too. did you? and do what michael deloach said, bleed them really well and check your brake fluid level.


----------



## vashna (Apr 6, 2003)

*RE: Altima Master Cylinder*

HI, is the altima master cylinder a direct fit on or is there any conversion/fabrication to do etc.........thanks. And I did bleed the brakes properly and made sure to top off the master cylinder with fluid.

Vashna


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

Just bolt it up and go. It actually looks the same as the one on your car now. The Altima MC just has a larger inside bore and piston.


----------



## Sr2oFusIoN (Jul 26, 2003)

sno said:


> *i thought you needed to swap out the axles too. *



hey call me up when you find a b13 with rear axles.. i have yet to see one


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Sr2oFusIoN said:


> *hey call me up when you find a b13 with rear axles.. i have yet to see one *


well don't i i feel like a n00b.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

ur going drum to disk. whenever i change the rotors and pads they seem to suck but after giving them a lil wearin with braking they work fine.

i did the rear drum to disk....i was a handbrake junkie...so when i noticed that the rear did grab right i was kinda bummed....then i wanted to put some life on them....i went 80mph on the freeway the my hand brake slightly pulled up(crazy...i know) and the next morning you found me drifting around turns like crazy again


----------



## Rodriguez (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone could assist in finding a set of rear disc brake set for Nissan B13 -
1992? I live in Trinidad WI & it is difficult, practically impossible to find.


----------



## lynchfourtwenty (Jan 23, 2008)

this is good info, so when i swap the parts from my se-r to my xe, i am going to throw my agx's in also as well as the sway bar


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

did you swap the master cylinder too?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

You need to swap the master cylinder if you want more stopping power, the prop valving limits the pressure to a lower pressure on the Drum master cylinder.


----------

